# multiple IE



## SAMariter (13. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Das Thema passt zwar nicht ganz hierher, aber eben auch sonst nirgends rein.

Ich habe mal im Internet gelesen, dass das "Multiple IE" nicht mehr Aktualisiert wird und das das nun eine andere Firma unter einem anderen Namen weiterführt. Wisst Ihr da was davon, und was nehme ich da jetzt am besten?

CU SAM

[cut by Dennis Wronka: Bitte keine irrelevanten Links in den Beitrag packen. Kannst Deine Seiten aber gern per Signatur verlinken.]


----------



## Dr Dau (14. September 2010)

Hallo!

Schau Dir mal den IETester an.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Radhad (28. September 2010)

Das kommt stark drauf an, welche IE Versionen du prüfen musst. Wenn es sich um den IE6 handelt, empfehle ich eine Windows XP Installation in einer Virtual Machine zu machen und den IE6 daraus zu verwenden, denn die originale IE6 Version verhält sich anders als die Version aus "Multiple IE". Für den IE7+ kannst du den IE8 oder IE9 (derzeit Beta) verwenden.


----------

